

How to create perfect form mark up and style it with CSS - anatoli
http://fecklessmind.com/2009/01/23/how-to-reliable-forms-with-css/

======
anatoli
A little bit of self-promotion never hurt anyone. Although, I'm honestly
hoping someone will find it useful as I know a lot of people struggle with
forms and styling them in a cross-browser compatible way.

